
Ask HN: Google Cloud Services Down? - ThinkCritically
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.cloud.google.com&#x2F;summary<p>Seems like there are multiple problems happening on Google Cloud today. Is this common?
======
tomashertus
I wouldn’t say it’s common, but I’ve seen GCP outages more often than AWS and
Azure outages.

~~~
ThinkCritically
I moved over to GCP from AWS for what I think might be better MLOps. I agree
with you though AWS outages seem to occur less often than GCP outages.

------
justlexi93
This is not the first time that it happens.

